

Ask HN: How much ram and which cpu for virtualization - tmaly

If you were going to buy a laptop today and you wanted to run some form of virtualization on to host linux, what would be the minimum hardware in terms of ram, cores etc you would be comfortable with?
======
Down_n_Out
Comfortable: 16Gb minimum ram, i7 processor (let's say 2 cores) and SSD drive
of 256Gb

Better: 32Gb ram, i7 processor (4 cores) and SSD of 512Gb

Brand: Lenovo, Dell, HP ... Doesn't really matter as long as they have decent
support/warranty.

~~~
tmaly
thanks, I was looking to do this on a macbook pro. looks like the 15" with the
quadcore and 16gb would be the way to go. I was initially looking at 13" with
dual core and 16gb due to batter life and weight.

~~~
Down_n_Out
The Macbook Pro using VMware Fusion (or Parallels, etc...) is a good choice, I
have a similar setup working without a problem. 13" might be nice for
traveling if you do that a lot, but when sitting at a desk the bigger screen
is nice. (of course you could always connect an external screen but still).

